# Woooo! shrimp tank!



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well instead of trying to house shrimp with my fish imma just convert my 5g to shrimp!  , its acrylic and ill post a picture later but the darned thing has been running for 7 years! It was a cheap $50 starter so I'm wondering, how difficult will it be to make the walls spotless and should I just buy a new tank, like a fluval, the tank came with a rim and a lid so its want to take that off I'm thinking, maybe keep the lid but cut the plastic rack on the inside that was for the default gear


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pictures?!?!

If the acrylic isn't scratched, start scrubb'en! Always test scrub in an area not visible in case it scratches.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like it will be awesome ! what kind of shrimp?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm starting off with one of these, I don't want them to crossbreed so only one :Yellow shrimp, blue red rilis, Blue velvet, Blue diamond, or golden snowball, then eventually I hope to add crystal blacks and red


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, it's gonna be very colorful in there.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

FistSlaminElite said:


> I'm starting off with one of these, I don't want them to crossbreed so only one :Yellow shrimp, blue red rilis, Blue velvet, Blue diamond, or golden snowball, then eventually I hope to add crystal blacks and red


will those cross breed?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

CBS and CRS will but they are an exception to the revert to wildtype rule, the babies will be mixes of them


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

ah. ok cool. I'm so not a shrimp expert haha


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds neat. What about the blue tiger strip shrimp just saw some of those the other day and they look great.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Unfortunately, they are alot less stable than CBS, so they're super delicate , don't breed true and would cross with the crystals


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cherries, yellow, blue and snowballs will interbreed and revert back to wild.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

That's why I said one of, three types of shrimp will be in the tank, one color morph of neo, then CBs and CRS, the crystals


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
The future shrimp tank...scrubbed it very clean


----------

